# Join us for a ride...



## id8 (Feb 22, 2007)

The Path Bike Shop and The Tustin Brewing Company

Present

The Buoy Ride 

Saturday, September 1st

Meet at The Tustin Brewing Company at 6:00 p.m.

13011 Newport Ave. Suite 100 Tustin, CA 92780



Ride to the Newport Beach Back Bay via the Peter’s Canyon Bike Path and return to the brewery for $9 pitchers and $8 pizzas. Stick around for a free screening of Breaking Away starring Dennis Quaid.

The ride is free and so is the fun. Bring your road bike, singlespeed or fixie and be prepared for a leisurely ride to the coast and back. The total ride mileage is approximately 35 miles and the ride time is approximately 2.5 to 3 hours with multiple areas to turn around and get back to the brewery.

Please insure that you have lights on your bike as it may be dark on the way back.

Call the bike shop with any questions at 714-669-0784 – Ask for Mondo



This is not a guided tour or ride. The Path Bike Shop and The Tustin Brewing Company assume no liability for any attendees of this gathering of riders. You are responsible for yourself. Please ride carefully. Please do not drink and ride. Please be courteous to other riders as well as pedestrians and cars in traffic. Wear a helmet if you care to; we do.​[/LEFT][/CENTER]


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

coulda used more than 48 hrs notice 

next time...


----------



## id8 (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, I know; my fault as I thought I posted this everywhere...except the obvious place. :mad2: 

There will be a next time.


----------

